# Buffing with toothpaste-it works



## teldridge (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe others have noted this, but just for grins, I polished one end of this pen with One Step Plastic Polish, and one end with toothpaste.  I can't tell the difference; see if you can.  The pen is corian, sanded to 1500, one end polished with One Step and one with Crst.  And now my lathe smells minty fresh!  Crest is cheaper, I suspect.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 30, 2009)

I would say the one step is the cap end.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't see a difference and you get that minty fresh smell!  Is that a crack at the finial end? or just a reflection?


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 30, 2009)

Before I read the responses I guessed the same as Hans. Either way, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd also say it looks like you went beyond 1500 grit... 

beautiful pen!

.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice, I had a hard time seeing a difference.


----------



## chriselle (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, if magnolia charcoal and powdered deer horn work for me..toothpaste is surely a viable compound.  :wink:

I can see it now....threads getting locked down over the heated "Crest vs Colgate...Which is best" debate.:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

4 out of 5 Penmakers recommend "Aqua Brite" for their penmaking friends to polish their pens :biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Aug 31, 2009)

Ahhhh, a pen for for a dentist! :biggrin:


What is happening with the Automobile plant near you? From some high ups over here, Opening may be delayed until 2012, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 31, 2009)

It would be interesting for you to try some Baking Soda... maybe a make a paste out of it.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 31, 2009)

There are a lot of household products we can use for polishing and abrasives. 

Toothpaste and powder has always been a good polishing compound for plastics, glass, silverware, brass, and whatever. The ones that taste "gritty" in your mouth are the best. 

Ipana always worked best because those whiter teeth were because it was the most abrasive tooth paste on the market. It is about the same as using a fine Pumice or Rottenstone.

Bon-Ami is about the mildest abrasive you can buy.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 31, 2009)

I have polished my silver jewelry with toothpaste for years.  It makes it shine, but not too shiny, unless I rub harder.  Smells good too.  I use chrome car polish to polish acrylics and corian.  Works great.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 31, 2009)

It looks like the upper barrel is whiter and has less cavities.


----------



## krc0604 (Aug 31, 2009)

We used to use toothpaste to polish our brass.


----------



## george (Aug 31, 2009)

This could be a good idea for turning cedar. It has this beatiful ,unique smell, but it unfortunatly disapires under heavy CA finish. Is there any toothpaste that smells like cedar ?


----------



## oops99 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Tony,

 I use "BRASSO" on all my corian, and now acrylics that I have done with fantastic results. I sand up to 400, then use Brasso, followed by One Step and I couldn't be happier.







Tom/oops99


----------



## woodchip (Sep 3, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Ahhhh, a pen for for a dentist! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> What is happening with the Automobile plant near you? From some high ups over here, Opening may be delayed until 2012, but I don't know for sure.



Thats what i have heard about the delay in opening too. Still waiting on word for a job. It's sad though the last time i passed by it looked almost finished. I think i have just found the closest iap member to me though.


----------



## teldridge (Sep 4, 2009)

Just for closure, the cap end was toothpaste, and the nib was plastic polish.  As for the Toyota plant, it is pretty much completed and so far slated to stay empty for now.  Lots of people made lots of financial commitments, and I hope they will do as they say, and start making the Prius there , maybe next year.

TE


----------



## mickr (Sep 6, 2009)

all these are abrasives & will work..I even understand that our brown grocery bags are approx 12,000 grit....options, options


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 14, 2009)

I found Pepsodent to be the best if you sand to 2k first. This was found on metals and plexiglass. Never tried it on pens.

But now that I buff I have no urge to use anything else. WAY nicer.


----------

